# High Blood Pressure Medication



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

About a month ago I was diagnosed with hyperthyroid. I'm on medication for that. Yesterday, I started on medication for high blood pressure. Add that to the already present OS and migraine headaches and I just have to wonder what next!

Anyway, the point of this whole thing is, if you start on a med for hypertension, make them start you on a low dose. My nurse practitioner started me way to high and my B/P dropped so fast and so low I ended up at the urgent care clinic. I was so dizzy I couldn't walk, vomiting, had to be carried to the car. Today I took 5 mg instead of the 20 mg prescribed and my B/P is 112/70 and I feel fine.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

I take bp pills too. 50mgs of tenormin, 40 mgs of lisinopril, hctz (water pills). My bp is usually around 140. Sometimes it goes up to 195. Eek!

My thyroid pill is levothyroxine and that keeps it at a good level. Other than that...nothing else. I have always had hbp. Dad had 7 heart attacks..last one killed him. I figure I will probably go the same way.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

The highest my blood pressure has ever been was 160/90 that is known. That incident really scared me and I almost threw the darned pills away. My dad died of a heart attack, too. Cancer is most likely to be the end for me. There were were 9 of is in our family and 4 have died from cancer.

I take methimazole for my thyroid, the blood pressure med is lisinopril.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

We don't have cancer in my family so I was surprised when I was diagnosed with breast cancer. It was small, but still....the C word. I chose a mastectomy, no reconstruction. Figured my breasts have seen enough action when I was young, cuz I was pretty..um...wild, lol. So I have one left and wear a fake boob on the left side when I am out in public. When not, I just let the one do its thang, lol. I also declined radiation and chemo. This is not how I am supposed to go. Not with C. I'm supposed to follow Dad and just drop from the ol heart giving out. And that is the way I want to go, too. I don't want a damn stroke and be dependent on anyone. Just drop dead is what I prefer. Then again, it isn't my call.

If I had my druthers...I'd like to go to sleep and just not wake up. And I'm ready for that, too. Every day I open my eyes, I sigh and say "not yet, eh?"


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

I've felt the same way. I think I've pretty well worn out my usefulness and I am totally ready for whatever is next.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Ditto. Lots of people don't understand that. Glad someone here does.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

No, almost nobody understands. When I woke up on my last birthday I cried. Life has been so hard for the last 20 years that I am just worn out emotionally. I worked so hard taking care of so many people and now that I need help they are not to be found. Ex number 3 kept my sons so mixed up and wild I couldn't work. I had too many calls from caregivers and schools and had to keep running to the schools. Lost the last 3 jobs that way. Things finally settled down and now no one will hire me. Life really sucks when things turn out like that. Social Security? I'll get the lowest amount because I wasn't able to work enough. I'll be 62 next October. My youngest son who has mental disabilities and I would starve to death without SNAP and I go to the doctor just for my thyroid med and now the blood pressure one. Enough is enough. I'm just tired.


----------



## d0ug (May 31, 2014)

One year ago I was diagnosed with high blood pressure and many other ailments. I started on a nutritional program [youngevity] and now my pressure is 
110/61 and I feel great and all my other problems have gone. I am 71 and my doctor has trouble believing it.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Linda, I hear your pain. Ditto again. Except with my husband, I was the wicked stepmother. I wasn't really, but they thought I was. I, too, had a rough life. I am tired too. I'm more than ready. And before I am called, I might wind up being homeless because I, too, didn't make a lot. We worked, hubby and I, but we were property managers. Anything he had to do maintenance wise was in a separate check..made out to him. I have always worked, had my own shops, but something always happened where I had to shut it down. My SS will be piddly. But at least I own my own car. And while hubby is with me, we will make do. Once he is gone and if he goes before I do..well...lets just say I am not looking forward to it. But, if I hafta live in my car...then I will.

I'm just burned out being here but won't "go" uninvited. So..I wait. Ready. And every morning I still wake up. Sigh.


----------



## Ina (May 31, 2014)

dOug, I think I looking at the battle. I went off the two statins 6 weeks ago. My cholesterol was down to 180, but I felt awful, so my Dr. agreed to a 6 week trial. I felt much better when I quit. I did blood test again last week. The cholesterol had shot back up to 370, and the HDL was 47. I'm still going to refuse the statins.
But she is worried about something called Triglyerides. DR.'s have been telling me that I have had dad Triglycerides since my mid teens. They have tried to explain then to me, but I just don't understand what they are, or what they are supposed to do.I got my test results in the mail a couple of days ago. The test said my triglycerides were G85, or 685. The G and 6 look like a lot like each other to me.
Can you try to explain what they are, and what they are for in simple enough language that I can comprehend. What should the reading be. 
I know I wear on your ear, but you speak in terms I can understand.
Thank you for your patience.
Ina


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2014)

I do not have high blood pressure, but I read where a gentle form of yoga, along with diet and exercise can help.   Doug,I am the same age as you, and enjoy good health.  Your plan to live past 120, made me think you might be 110.   

http://www.elephantjournal.com/2013/04/using-yoga-diet-to-combat-high-blood-pressure-paula-oliveira/


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Yoga is good, soothing music is good, mantras are good, petting a pet is good....for high blood pressure.


----------



## LindaV (May 31, 2014)

One think that would help me immensely is to be able to live out in the country again. Peace and quiet and something pretty to look at. I have my own car, too, and I'm about ready to take off and live in it. The biggest problem with that is you have to keep moving. I will be homeless very soon. Probably within the next 6 months. When I was a kid I wanted to be a hippie. Mostly because my mom hated them. Maybe I could be a hippie now and find a commune.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

There are lots of homeless people, Linda, living in their car. Beats living under an overpass where the cops have to shoo you out. You can hang out wherever you want to, hon. Find a walmart and park there at night. Walmart does not make RVers leave nor people sleeping in their car. You can also park at truck stops with nobody harassing you. Eventually you might find someone that wants extra eyeballs on their property and will let you live on the premises in exchange for watching the place if they are gone.

I wish there were still communes. I would seriously consider one...as long as they were not all druggies and drunks. Gotta be careful about that.

For a short period, when I was much younger I was homeless. I parked near motels. Nobody bothered me because they thought my car was a guests car. I would park at the beach or near a park during the day if I didn't have a temp job. And at night..a different motel. I did that for a few months until I found a roof.

Find a beach. There are showers there. And public bathrooms.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Actually...I want to swap out my car for a cargo van. I can live in that easily! Had a conversion van once...loved it. The back seats make a bed and that is how I made it stay. Had room for a small porta pot, ice chest, hibachi.


----------



## d0ug (May 31, 2014)

I hope I can explain this for you when you get free radical damage in your arteries the body know just how dangerous that could be if the artery whole from the free radical damage. So the body being intelligent uses what it has lots of and that is cholesterol to patch up the artery because if the artery explodes you might die. So the cholesterol is like a band aid for the artery wall. There is the same amount of cholesterol in the veins as in the arteries and you don’t get plugged veins from cholesterol doctors can not explain that one. What causes large amounts of cholesterol in the blood is the body looking for help because all the free radical damage in the arteries besides what you eat the body makes cholesterol. Instead of going after the band aid go after the cause clean up your diet no oils even the so called good ones and no fried foods no processed meats these all cause free radical damage. Find foods that have a high ORAC [Oxygen radical absorbance capacity] score and you can find them on line. It will take a little while to correct years of damage but it will go away. A lot of spices have high ORAC score and my favourite is chocolate unsweetened because we done need the sugar if you can find one sweetened with a sugar substitute would be great. Some vitamins like C have a good ORAC score
  The mineral selenium although it does not have a ORAC score it does recycle the bodies own Glutathione which is a great antioxidant which cleans up free radicals.
Here is a web page
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triglyceride
Triglycerides are the main constituents of vegetable oil (typically more unsaturated) and animal fats (typically more saturated).[2] Triglycerides are a major component of human skin oils


----------



## Bettyann (May 31, 2014)

dOug, I just want to say Thank you for your post... I stopped taking the BP meds a month after starting them (a statin) and started taking Hawthorne Berries herbs, a good garlic pill and COQ10... and I am doing fine... sometimes by BP goes up once in awhile but this is normal... I would rather take a chance on it than the pills... I appreciate your natural approach.
(PS: I want to add that there is (to my way of thinking) no "Right" or "Wrong" in what we use, Rx or natural...its about our belief in it and what feels right to US...so I am not criticizing Anyone's approach!) Just wanted to say that. :love_heart:


----------



## d0ug (Jun 1, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> dOug, I just want to say Thank you for your post... I stopped taking the BP meds a month after starting them (a statin) and started taking Hawthorne Berries herbs, a good garlic pill and COQ10... and I am doing fine... sometimes by BP goes up once in awhile but this is normal... I would rather take a chance on it than the pills... I appreciate your natural approach.
> (PS: I want to add that there is (to my way of thinking) no "Right" or "Wrong" in what we use, Rx or natural...its about our belief in it and what feels right to US...so I am not criticizing Anyone's approach!) Just wanted to say that. :love_heart:



It is always a good idea to take a calcium/magnesium supplement because these minerals help in muscle contraction and relaxing the arteries have a smooth muscle around them and when they don't relax the pressure goes up. Almost like squeezing a garden hose and the pressure goes up. Also I like a copper bracelet because the body needs copper to make elastin this give the body the same as elastic bands. Copper is also good to get rid of grey hair, hemorrhoids, varicose veins, bring back that sagging skin, and prevent aneurism.   
[h=2][/h]


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 4, 2014)

Had high bp after a physical injury. They stopped rehab because they thought it was too high for their liking. Not on the same day but the high numbers would've been about 188 over 118. They said get medication. I said no. I told them I've haven't been able to work out in months(my bp control). As my own rehab intensity increased including the ability to huff and puff my high numbers would be 130 over 85. I've been as low as 115 over 65. NO MEDICATION.

I know people on meds who struggle to keep it low and don't put any credence in working out or physical fitness, same for antiquated doctor who believe in pills and procedures-simpler and billable. I also know people on bp meds with hydration problems and afraid to be away from a bathroom for fear of their hyper activated bladder might discharge.

Study and use all approaches to controlling high blood pressure. Don't rely on billable CYA medicine.


----------



## meg (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay...I take two pills for high blood pressure...and these keep the pressure spot on.  I am scared to stop using them.....what really do you believe is the best natural way to keep this pressure lowered?


----------



## d0ug (Jun 5, 2014)

meg said:


> Okay...I take two pills for high blood pressure...and these keep the pressure spot on.  I am scared to stop using them.....what really do you believe is the best natural way to keep this pressure lowered?


meg I sent you a PM 
Don't stop your meds until something else starts to work


----------



## Fern (Jun 5, 2014)

> Copper is also good to get rid of grey hair


That is a fallacy.


> Unfortunately nothing can convert the color from grey to black. i mean  you can't get back the black color of those hair which has become grey  already, unless you are using dye.


----------



## d0ug (Jun 5, 2014)

Fern said:


> That is a fallacy.



I don't use any tint and my hair is returning to its natural color using copper. The possess is slow but it did not go white over night either.


----------



## rt3 (Jun 5, 2014)

Doug-that is really good stuff from a lay person

gray hair color can be reversed with proper HRT and antioxidants.

look into Lipoic Acid .

careful with the copper it has a very narrow therapeutic threshold

high blood pressure medication is a very broad term, try to determine if your using a beta blocker or something that affects kidney or water balance, this determines the path you have to take in using more natural methods ie, plants, life style changes etc.


----------



## Harley (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Yoga is good, soothing music is good, mantras are good, petting a pet is good....for high blood pressure.



So is a supplement called L-Theanine. Diet and exercise are the real secrets, now, if I could only, practice what I preach..  I also like all the other things you speak of..Plus, breathing exercises, and meditation..


----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)

Just a heads up...LindaV is no longer here. She said she was leaving. 

Second, it is very important to not just start taking recommendations willynilly by strangers on the net. You can damage your health if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## Harley (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Just a heads up...LindaV is no longer here. She said she was leaving.
> 
> Second, it is very important to not just start taking recommendations willynilly by strangers on the net. You can damage your health if you do not know what you are doing.



Definitely true..but, I feel we can share what has worked for us, and let others read up on it, or ask about it..That is how I learned about the L-Theanine..And thank you for the heads up on Linda leaving.


----------



## Kaya (Jun 9, 2014)

Sharing what we all do to make our lives easier is good.


----------



## nan (Jun 10, 2014)

I was prescribed 40 mg Atenalol for high BP a number of years ago,and after getting side effects decided to wean myself off them,ten years on I am no worse for it, and in fact my BP went down and now when I take it it is always around 116/70 somtimes a little bit higher and sometimes lower, I changed my diet and have never felt better.


----------



## Harley (Jun 10, 2014)

nan said:


> I was prescribed 40 mg Atenalol for high BP a number of years ago,and after getting side effects decided to wean myself off them,ten years on I am no worse for it, and in fact my BP went down and now when I take it it is always around 116/70 somtimes a little bit higher and sometimes lower, I changed my diet and have never felt better.




Nan, diet seems to be the answer for all health problems. I know I have seen it within my own family..I'm trying myself..and know when I do good, I feel better..Good for you!


----------

